# We have taking life by the hand!!



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Good day my friends, There are some things I would like to say about this trade that has got me wondering, where we will be in 50 years or so? 
There is more than enough people in this industry taking on large and vast ideas about what they would like achieve over some ten years or so. I mean BIG!!! We are growing into a monster people, and it won't slow down for those who don't have the proper education. So we have to dig deeper and find it in ourselves to learn more about what it is we are doing. 
This is a 3 billion a year industry gross and growing. So it's not just about the love for cooking anymore folks. If you think about it, we kind of run the show in this country. So, in twenty years we must possess a vast array of knowledge to teach the next generation of chefs, not for them to teach us.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

This is true Danielle, but not what I aiming for. And yes, BigD You have those people coming back for fresh ingredients but what about that new innovative and stillesh restaurant that will open around the block next week. What's to keep your loyal patrons from dashing over there. I know, I have seen it done a thousand times. We are in a business to entise and surprise the soul of creation. Without the proper tools of encouragement, we are doomed to a lesser since of bewilderment.







"how did that happen" 
I am a chef, business man, counselor, teacher, professor, poet, artist, and lover of all things that good in life. 
In any case, we must remain teachable but not to be taught by some know it all kid, who just got out of school. This is why we must, as professionals, remain on-top of everything.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 12-13-2000).]


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i had a vision of the future. People are going to get so lazy, that frozen dinners are going to come with disposable robots that actually cook the food rather than instructions on the box.

Anyway, these so called "grandfathered" ppl will always be around. Those around the track many times are always much more well versed in the ways of the world and work than those only once around.

Many of you students will have stories of these wise sages of cookery who have guided you through knowledge and experience.

I for one want to remain a chef, perhaps even teaching, who know, but i will always be educating myself.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Thank you Nick.Shu. I hope people will understand this post.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Chef David, when you say a $3B a year industry, what portion of the dining business are you including?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Very well put Margaret. I like the analogy of micelangelo.I think in general mediocrity rules.i think that it our responsibility as professionals to educate the eating public. We need to understand that what we do.we need to do well. If you make a perfect beef stew and your customers like it and order it..then keep doing it,and do it the way you have in the past. I loyal patron does not like new spins on the food they have come to dine on.As far as trendy is concerned I think that is a over used word. Chefs and the like always want to learn,experiment,try new ideas, This is the way we keep our sanity of not becoming so redundant in your food that we become robotic.There are many restaurants that try cutting edge food styles and do it fairly well,while others do it extremely well. Example, Gray Kunz formally of Lespannise in Manhattan and Jean George Vongdericten of everything everywhere.
they are hugely successful because they studied,tasted,traveled,trained,And bottom line they know there ingredients, and have wonderful staff support. You do not need to be a Kunz or Vongderichten to do things well.
Do what you do best,master it. Then move onto the next thing and master that.And while you are doing that always practice things that give you a hard time, So eventually that will become part of your repotoiure.What where we talking about?
cc


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Margaret, Thank you for your edtion. You know I have to agree with you on some of what you said, but in an instance you say we must educate the diner. This is true, but in any case we are what we create. And that stems from all angles of the industry. What I mean is, we educate while the patron is at the table. The menus and sleeves should have meaning to what they are eating. You can lead a horse to the water, but you can't make him drink it.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 12-21-2000).]


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

My wisdom is based upon, what i have seen, what i have heard, what i have tasted. For whatever reason, i shall coin this the 3 wise monkeys. However, if no one had decided to educate me, where would would i be. By this token, yeah sure, you maybe extremely lucky to meet a chef who will pass on most of his/her knowledge.

Thats great, however, i feel that virtually most people, being a chef or or a CPA or a army officer, et al, are the sum of ALL EXPERIENCES. Therefore, with this most basic philosopical statement, expansion of experience is the be all and end all. Why, because the experience of education mixed with the experience of on the job can reach further than just on the job alone.

You can only do so much on your own.


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

my last chef recently got a megabucks paid job to work at the sydney olympics....he was as bored as **** and when he found out he didnt have to produce anything [he has a few gold medals in salon culinaire ! ] and all he was required to do was heat bags of food and open them [ and coordinate staff..etc ] he broke his contract after 1 month [about 4 months before the olympics started ] ...he was also a chef who would not hire anyone who did not have passion...if they just needed the money or wanted a job...he demanded passion !! A lot of his staff were untrained but loved food and learning about it....
About educating diners incredible job....you should see if I try and season food for a dinner at home....salt is soooo bad for you!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

You guys are welcome to come teach a cooking class at the Clayton Farmers Market starting May12-Oct.....if not our market how about a "real" farmer's market in your area....just do a demo using foods off the market. Or host a Farmer dinner at your restaurant, or talk to kids in your local middle schools. Start cooking they'll come!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

tomorrow I will teach my daughter Amys class 5th grade how to prepare ginger bread houses.26 students,26 houses.15 # of 10x sugar alone just to make the Royal icing. My wife has worked everyday as a floral designer and then comes home and bakes cookies,sorts bags of candy and stuff for the houses etc.. Not only are we Chefs we are people!!Heres to Family
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I would not want to clean up after 26 5th graders using Royal icing.....don't forget something special for the janitor...
Sounds like riotous fun...So what are you using for the gingerbread?
I've done it with littler guys and graham crackers with royal....I used to make a template and huge sugar cookies in the (name your holiday)shape of the day and let the kids decorate their own, worked well 3 year-olds through to adults....the adults decorated gingerbread people (some of the guys got really creatively naughty)Good for an adult holiday party.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

shroomgirl, I am making one traditional ginger bread house. The students will be using Graham crakers.I made 30 parchment paper piping tubes and put them in ziplock bags and the tip pushes through one of the corners of the bag. Amy's school has a great janitor so he will be a happy camper today (I hope),I am posting today before I go to the school to ensure my sanity. I'll let you know how it went








cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've never made a paper piping tube then stick it in the ziploc....hmmmmm done each separately...you'll have to tell me how that worked out....
You'll love this, I'm consulting with a Kosher caterer 2x a month...she does large functions at her synagoge and wants outside input. Last was smoked salmon mousse...and the many things you can do with it.

Next month is piping..we're going to practice with baked potatoes....Large tips as well as small....should be fun.

Cleaning up the overabundant platters and streamlining her selections...making functions more cohesive. Working on presentation and adaptability in recipes.
<I actually do provide recipes for her>
It's fun!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shroomgirl,That's cool about the Kosher caterer. Well the Ginger bread houses came out great (well most did)The kids where so pumped up and enthusiastic. They really worked hard and I think there might be some future architects in the bunch.It was hard for me to complete my traditional one because I was being pulled in all directions to help the kids. The idea with the parchment and baggies is because the skill level of the children piping had me a little concerned. So by sealing the zip lock bag it prevented the royal icing from being blown out the back end of the parchment. Thank god I did that because some kids had there icing blown in the bag after their first attempt.
I took a lot of pictures and the children and myself had a wonderful time. And of course my Amy rose was proud to have daddy in her class.Although it was a little hectic!!It was a nice break from all the bedlum.One of those things that help you appreciate the holidays
cc


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Cape chef, that sounds like a terrific experience for the kids. Who knows how many will now answer the question: What do you want to be when you grow up with--

"Pastry chef!"

[This message has been edited by Live_to_cook (edited 12-22-2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep~ when I cooked with the eigth graders they all wanted to be on the Food Channel and asked what shows I'd been on....
Sounds like fun I havn't done the cookie deal in 5 years...it was always a good time. I wondered how you were going to finish yours...
In the past I just used the ziploc...cut small hole in the corner...no paper....for what it was it worked.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Live_to_cook,
You are absolutely right....the kids had a blast.And they also learned something new and fun that they can apply in the future
cc


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I want to make a note that I was wrong about the Industry gross. I was thinking about catering. 
All earnings amount to around 376 billion.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Wooooo boy did this thread spread....I had to go all the way to the beginning to figure out what you were typing about.

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited 01-10-2001).]


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

That happens alot!


----------

